# 75 setup



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

What do you think?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Can you make your pics any smaller? I'm having a hard time making the tank out since I have to scroll the screen to see it and I'm sure the others will too  

From what I can see it looks like you are off to a good start. Don't worry too much about aquascaping the tank yet. It looks like you have done a good job of placing the plants. If you're anything like me you will change your mind many times once you learn which plants grow the fastest and how they look together. 

I would move the Ammania senegalensis either to a spot where it is in front of the black background or in front of a clump of green plants. Red plants always look better when they contrast with another color!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I thought i had last night before i uploaded them, however that does not appear to be the case. I will try and do that when i get home. 

Yeah, i was just stuffing the tank, I had so many plants(thanks guys), that i just wanted to plant everything and see how it looks. I still need to get the C02 hooked up(matt you have a pm) and add ferts. I am going to do the firts tonight and start the Co2 in thrusday so i have the weekend to watch the fish.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How much light do you have over the tank? I would decrease the lights a bit if you can until you get the CO2 going. No sense letting algae get a foothold in the tank. 

You really need to get the CO2 in there sooner rather than later. The Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' will probably stunt (stop growing at the tips) if you wait too long on the CO2. Same with the Ammania. Most everything else will be OK for a coupleof days.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

The 2nd photo is not in focus, you may as well leave that off when you fix the file size. From what I can tell right now you have a good arrangement that has high on the sides and low in the middle. It may change as things grow in, as Matt said.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

How are things going? Well I hope.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Things are going well. Have everything set up, but still having issues with c02. Hopefully with matt's controller i will be able to get things going.
Sean


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I would move the Ammania senegalensis either to a spot where it is in front of the black background or in front of a clump of green plants. Red plants always look better when they contrast with another color!


Ditto. I think red plants are most effective as accents when they can be placed in the middle of green plants. You wouldn't believe how amazing Rotala 'Vietnam' looks when its growing up out of and being surrounded by the dark green Bolbitis! It doesn't look nearly as stunning when placed by itself against a background or juxtaposed by other OTG (other than green) plants.

What kind of sword did you put in there, Sean?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I plan on playing with scape alittle more once i get the tank up and running, still playing with the Co2. 

As for the sword, ask Rob, it was out of his tank.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Sean, the sword plant I gave you was the baby of one that spanned half way across my 75! I'd like to see how big one of these would get in a 150. Post a pic every couple of weeks for us!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Rob, maybe we need to talk Jim into taking on for his new tank then


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I might be interested in one for our 118g.


----------

